# Tattoos



## patricks148 (Jul 1, 2017)

Went lane swimming last night.

must have been at least 50 adults there ranges from 20 something to 60 ish, about an equal number of Men and Women.

I think i was the only person without a tattoo.

Each to their own, but i don;t get it, whats the attraction?

Its not even like its that rebellious anymore, everyone seems to have  them now.


if you have one, why did you get it done?


----------



## chrisd (Jul 1, 2017)

I absolutely loath tattoos


----------



## medwayjon (Jul 1, 2017)

I love good tattoos!

My koi carp


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 1, 2017)

medwayjon said:



View attachment 23021


I love good tattoos!

My koi carp
		
Click to expand...

yes lovely... but why?


----------



## medwayjon (Jul 1, 2017)

Reason for it?

I'm passionate about fishing, I loved keeping Koi carp (got rid years ago on safety grounds with young kids) and love the symbolic meaning of this tattoo

Next up, a large Day of the dead piece, reason? I have a very difficult time dealing with our own mortality, and the whole day of the dead thing in Mexican culture to me, is simply wonderful.


----------



## JT77 (Jul 1, 2017)

Each to their own mate, I have some, although you wouldn't know, unless I was in the pool.  I have them as I wanted them, got 1st when 18, have the bairns names done and some other things I like, but they are for me and nobody else.  
I remember playing at royal portrush in a team match about 6/7 years ago and nobody on the team knew I had tattoos til until after in the changing facilities, and I had know the guys for several years I just don't flash mine, but if people do it's up to them I guess.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2017)

My son has a lot - but only where they can be covered up.  He recognises that quite a number of folks have issues - he knows that the issues are theirs and not his - but they can make their issues his if he does not on occasions cover up.  And as far as why?  Well - it's the metal music scene he's in - and the truth is as you say - as it appears that we are heading for the situation where the majority of folk over 18 having a tattoo - then it is commonplace and so no issue.

I am not bothered.  My mum wasn't bothered.  But my wife and her mum are.  

And so he covers up in front of my M-i-Law.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 1, 2017)

I don't mind them on other people but no-one is coming at me with a needle unless they're in the medical profession.


----------



## Dellboy (Jul 1, 2017)

I don't have any and never would but I do appreciate the art work.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 1, 2017)

I am not keen, but each to their own i guess. My main comment on tattoos is 'what is that meant to be?' And sorry John, yours falls squarely in that category! Looks nice, but its not a fish.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 1, 2017)

My son wouldn't be seen 'dead' in some of the clothes I wear - especially those for golf...likewise I wouldn't be seen 'dead' wearing his tattoos.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2017)

Another vote for don't get it.


----------



## Fish (Jul 1, 2017)

I love the looks I get in the changing rooms especially after playing away in a seniors match with some of the stuffy brigade as I rip my top off displaying tatts over my back (2), chest (2) and arms (3). 

As ex-forces all I had to spend my money on was beer, tattoos & dirty women &#128540;

What I question is when I see or know of unemployed people or people always moaning about not working and not earning and yet are covered in new tattoos, they ain't cheap nowadays !


----------



## One Planer (Jul 1, 2017)

I have a full Japanese sleeve and chest piece.

I has it done when our first son was born. 

Now we have another, the other arm and side of the chest will be filled. 

All mine mean something to me. 

Even the mahoosive tribal piece that covers my back.


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 1, 2017)

I hate having a blood test, let alone a tattoo!


----------



## trevor (Jul 1, 2017)

I have one at the top of my arm. Had it done at about 40 and still like it. It was just one of life's experiences that you have to do to tick off before you die list. Always thought it funny when he finished put a piece of kitchen towel round it and secured it with some sellotape!


----------



## louise_a (Jul 2, 2017)

I really don't like tattoos and don't get the attraction, I am sure there will be a lot of people, particularly women, who have them  who have regrets in later life.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 2, 2017)

Not bothered one way or the other.

Don't mind them on others and no interest in getting one for myself.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Just been on holiday to Ibiza. As we walked past a tattoo parlour they were also advertising tattoo removal. This could be a growth industry in the next 10 years. 

Don't like them myself, but some people's look quite good. However, I think there are some that are just crazy, especially those high up on the side of the neck.


----------



## CliveW (Jul 2, 2017)

as a kid I remember asking my granddad about his tattoos that he got during the First World War. Most soldiers in those days had them done as a means of identification and he regretted the day he had them done as they are for life.

I just don't see them as attractive, especially on women, and in particular older, over-weight women with tats on boobs and legs. Most seem to be of extremely poor quality and blurry.


----------



## RustyTom (Jul 2, 2017)

Each to their own I guess.

I have 2 tattoos, one on each arm. I regret one but love the other. 

Hoping to get the one I dislike covered up but the image I want will be here to incorporate into the current tattoo.


----------



## RustyTom (Jul 2, 2017)

medwayjon said:



			Reason for it?

I'm passionate about fishing, I loved keeping Koi carp (got rid years ago on safety grounds with young kids) and love the symbolic meaning of this tattoo

Next up, a large Day of the dead piece, reason? I have a very difficult time dealing with our own mortality, and the whole day of the dead thing in Mexican culture to me, is simply wonderful.
		
Click to expand...

I have a day of the dead tattoo, love it. Want to turn it into a full sleeve just don't have the funds yet


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 2, 2017)

I have a few on my arms and absolutely hate them. Had them done many, many years ago and had to travel all the way down to Chatham in Kent because tattoo artists were few and far between in those days, certainly none anywhere closer to Royal Tunbridge Wells, where I lived at the time.
The "mates" that I was hanging about with at the time were all having them done, so I felt the odd one out not following suit. Some of them went as far as having them on their hands, necks and faces, but luckily I didn't go that far, just sticking to my arms so I knew that they could be covered up as and when required.
As I say, I hate them. Nothing like the ones that are done today, no artistic value whatsoever. Some of the designs I see nowadays are fantastic, real works of art.
If I didn't have these horrors on my arms I might have been tempted to go for a newer modern one though.


----------



## medwayjon (Jul 2, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I have a few on my arms and absolutely hate them. Had them done many, many years ago and had to travel all the way down to Chatham in Kent because tattoo artists were few and far between in those days, certainly none anywhere closer to Royal Tunbridge Wells, where I lived at the time.
The "mates" that I was hanging about with at the time were all having them done, so I felt the odd one out not following suit. Some of them went as far as having them on their hands, necks and faces, but luckily I didn't go that far, just sticking to my arms so I knew that they could be covered up as and when required.
As I say, I hate them. Nothing like the ones that are done today, no artistic value whatsoever. Some of the designs I see nowadays are fantastic, real works of art.
If I didn't have these horrors on my arms I might have been tempted to go for a newer modern one though.
		
Click to expand...

Charlie Bell of Chatham specials eh?

Legend of local folklore that fella, him and Andy Jay


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 2, 2017)

Don't think I've ever seen someone with a tattoo and thought 'they look good, I wish I has one'.

Most of the time I'm used to them now. But I do think that when you see someone on the beach or in summer clothes with tats everywhere that looks a bit strange. Especially the women, but I feel that is me being a bit of a fuddy duddy.

But as someone pointed out, we are mostly male golfers so the last people who should be the arbitrators of what looks good or not....


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 2, 2017)

I am some who thinks tattoos, no matter how good, look really naff.

The biggest struggle I had was the arguments with daughter about having them. Several of my wife's carers had them and they all said they regretted having them done in their younger years but my daughter would still not listen to them.

One of the downsides for her is her job. She has to wear clothes that cover her tattoos completely so no cool clothing in weeks like last week.


----------



## Phil2511 (Jul 2, 2017)

JT77 said:



			Each to their own mate, I have some, although you wouldn't know, unless I was in the pool.  I have them as I wanted them, got 1st when 18, have the bairns names done and some other things I like, but they are for me and nobody else.  
I remember playing at royal portrush in a team match about 6/7 years ago and nobody on the team knew I had tattoos til until after in the changing facilities, and I had know the guys for several years I just don't flash mine, but if people do it's up to them I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Very similar, though only 1, keep meaning to get one of the kids names done, but never have the time to get sorted. 

Loads of folks seem shocked when they eventually see it lol


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 2, 2017)

I had mine done as a bit of a memento. It was done while I was training Muay Thai in Thailand, by a Thai tattoo'ist using the traditional bamboo method. Hurt like a mother but looks awesome and healed within an hour, no scab, no itching, was amazing. Have my fiancee's name + "wherever you will go" inscribed on my left inner bicep in Thai, and before you ask, yes, it does actually say that. Personally I love my tattoo and don't regret it one bit and will definitely be getting more. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/4U8Y1Kh9bO/?taken-by=danmanley2501


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2017)

medwayjon said:



			Reason for it?

I'm passionate about fishing, I loved keeping Koi carp (got rid years ago on safety grounds with young kids) and love the symbolic meaning of this tattoo

Next up, a large Day of the dead piece, reason? I have a very difficult time dealing with our own mortality, and the whole day of the dead thing in Mexican culture to me, is simply wonderful.
		
Click to expand...

Could you not just get a beautiful framed painting of the fish?
That way, you could see it on the wall all of the time, rather than having to roll your trouser leg up to see it, and even then it's on the side of your leg making it awkward for you to see properly.



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My son wouldn't be seen 'dead' in some of the clothes I wear - especially those for golf...likewise I wouldn't be seen 'dead' wearing his tattoos.
		
Click to expand...

I get that ............... but you can change your clothes whenever you need/want to.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 2, 2017)

On service sailors OK
On low intelligence ex servicemen other than sailors OK ish
Everyone else........pretty naff.
On 'celebrities' totally naff.

IMVHO of course.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 2, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			On service sailors OK
On low intelligence ex servicemen other than sailors OK ish
Everyone else........pretty naff.
On 'celebrities' totally naff.

IMVHO of course.

Click to expand...

So how many do you have then? :smirk:


----------



## chrisd (Jul 2, 2017)

I sat at traffic lights on the way home from the course, sat driving a convertible next to me was a guy and his lady passenger, he wore a vest and his right arm (nearest to me) was tattoo'd wrist to shoulder. It had clearly faded over the years, was also affected by a suntan and left me wondering why anyone would have it done and why would anyone want to show it off when it looked a complete mess?


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 2, 2017)

I lad I know, served his country with distinction... On leaving the forces he tried to join the met and was faced with a hell of a struggle to get in due to the tattoos he had on his arms... Nowadays you'd struggle to find many young coppers that are tattoo free... Surely its the person in the skin that matters not the artwork on it...


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			I lad I know, served his country with distinction... On leaving the forces he tried to join the met and was faced with a hell of a struggle to get in due to the tattoos he had on his arms... Nowadays you'd struggle to find many young coppers that are tattoo free... *Surely its the person in the skin that matters not the artwork on it*...
		
Click to expand...

Would you give this bloke a job as a policeman ...................... or any job at all?
I wouldn't, he wouldn't even get a proper interview.
Thinking about it, he would probably never want a job in the first place.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2017)

Imagine people judging others as based on what tattoo they have - doon the perfect example of that


----------



## IanM (Jul 2, 2017)

Never even considered getting one.  Don't like them....


But no problem with anyone else choosing to have them.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Imagine people judging others as based on what tattoo they have - doon the perfect example of that
		
Click to expand...

I was asked my opinion.....I gave it.
Some folk on here will go crazy if someone wore a collarless shirt at their golf club.

Imagine folk judging someone because he/she did not have a collar on their shirt.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Jul 2, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I was asked my opinion.....I gave it.
Some folk on here will go crazy if someone wore a collarless shirt at their golf club.

*Imagine folk judging someone because he/she did not have a collar on their shirt.*

Click to expand...

It's a fair point well made..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2017)

Having visible tattoos will prevent you from getting many a job. People may not like that but it is reality. Something to ponder before handing over your cash and going under the needle. Plenty of work available as a barista though &#128513;


----------



## bladeplayer (Jul 2, 2017)

Have 2 , left  upper arm is 3 symbols i picked myself and are personal to me , other one on right upper arm is  is just a tribal one that i saw an liked .. most ppl dont even know i have any ..

You should watch program "tatoo of us " some idiots on that , you decide your "mates" tatoo they decide yours , do they realise its for life ? one guy ended up with "once a cheat always a cheat " all across his back thanks to his mate , other one guy ended up with a pic of the female presenter on his left upper thanks to his "mate"  leg massive it was..
Arsenal fan ended up with massive spors badge on left side of his chest .. 

IDIOTS


----------



## andycap (Jul 2, 2017)

medwayjon said:



View attachment 23021


I love good tattoos!

My koi carp
		
Click to expand...

Blimey , medwayjon where have you been , nice to  see you back


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I was asked my opinion.....I gave it.
Some folk on here will go crazy if someone wore a collarless shirt at their golf club.

Imagine folk judging someone because he/she did not have a collar on their shirt.
		
Click to expand...

I don't recall anyone suggesting they have low intelligence based on the collar on their shirt


----------



## Bobirdie (Jul 2, 2017)

Not for me. 
Have kids and never felt the need to get their name and date of birth on my arm incase i forget it. Il just ask the wife


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 2, 2017)

Au naturale and like it that way.

Have seen some tattoos and they look very nice, however 99.9% look terrible. Brother in law has a 40 odd year old mermaid on his chest. She looks like Joe Bugner when his nose was broken. Ugliest mermaid I have ever seen.


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Jul 2, 2017)

https://inkbox.com/collections/all?...edium=newengen-tattoointerest+engagedshopping

in case anyone wants to try a tattoo out


----------



## Dando (Jul 2, 2017)

Got four - both girls names and dates of birth and a cricket inspired one - these are on my shoulders. 
Got the date I got custody of my daughter on my right wrist.
all can be covered up so no one knows.


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Au naturale and like it that way.

Have seen some tattoos and they look very nice, however 99.9% look terrible. Brother in law has a 40 odd year old mermaid on his chest. She looks like Joe Bugner when his nose was broken. Ugliest mermaid I have ever seen.
		
Click to expand...

I've got:
a hoola girl with 3 tits &#128563;
a Swallow that looks like a pregnant Robin &#128563; 
 a large ship sailing into the distance with the words 'Fore Get Me Not' &#128563; 
a devil with only 1 foot (stumpy) &#128563;

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

I reckon I got the apprentice on all my sittings, the problem is though, when there on your back it's hard to check them for mistakes and even then, it's a bit late to do anything about them &#128543;


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 2, 2017)

Slime said:



			Would you give this bloke a job as a policeman ...................... or any job at all?
I wouldn't, he wouldn't even get a proper interview.
Thinking about it, he would probably never want a job in the first place.






Click to expand...

I don't have a problem giving him a job that isn't customer facing. That's not because of his tatts, its because of other people's prejudices.

I don't have any but have half toyed with the idea in the past.


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2017)

Hobbit said:



*I don't have a problem giving him a job that isn't customer facing.* That's not because of his tatts, its because of other people's prejudices.
I don't have any but have half toyed with the idea in the past.
		
Click to expand...

I guess you and I differ on this then.
I wouldn't want him anywhere near me or my place of work.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2017)

Slime said:



			I guess you and I differ on this then.
I wouldn't want him anywhere near me or my place of work.
		
Click to expand...

Why ? Because he has a tattoo ? Does that make him a bad person or someone who is incapable of doing a job ?


----------



## dewsweeper (Jul 2, 2017)

Doon frae Troon said:



			On service sailors OK
On low intelligence ex servicemen other than sailors OK ish
Everyone else........pretty naff.
On 'celebrities' totally naff.

IMVHO of course.

Click to expand...

Excellent example of your style of posting on the forum.
Must try to play with you sometime and check whether I fall into your all embracing "low intelligence ex serviceman" category !


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 2, 2017)

Two for me, both very personal.
Not keen on the raft of trendy tattoos which everyone seem to get just to look the part.


----------



## Fish (Jul 2, 2017)

dewsweeper said:



			Excellent example of your style of posting on the forum.
Must try to play with you sometime and check whether I fall into your all embracing "low intelligence ex serviceman" category !
		
Click to expand...

I'd go out with him but I wouldn't guarantee he'd make it back, the blokes a pleb!


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 2, 2017)

The tattoos on his face would not put me off but his ears would &#128513;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why ? Because he has a tattoo ? Does that make him a bad person or someone who is incapable of doing a job ?
		
Click to expand...

Those tattoos make him pretty unemployable with the exception of a small handful of jobs. No one would let him near any customers. The tattoos he has are intimidating. Not tough to see that but obviously he is an extreme.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2017)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Those tattoos make him pretty unemployable with the exception of a small handful of jobs. No one would let him near any customers. The tattoos he has are intimidating. Not tough to see that but obviously he is an extreme.
		
Click to expand...

All depends on what the job is and what his abilities are but he certainly shouldn't be dismissed every job because of his tattoos.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 2, 2017)

You would struggle to find any employer who would let him near front of house so to speak. Behind the scenes perhaps but his cv and skills would need to be exceptional before you would choose him ahead of anyone else applying for the same job.


----------



## medwayjon (Jul 2, 2017)

andycap said:



			Blimey , medwayjon where have you been , nice to  see you back 

Click to expand...

Back swinging it occasionally now! Cheers.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why ? Because he has a tattoo ? Does that make him a bad person or someone who is incapable of doing a job ?
		
Click to expand...

Having that tattoo doesn't make him a bad person.
It does make him a very stupid one tho. 

I don't believe for one minute that if you interviewed that clown you would consider giving him a job. 

You're just being Liverpoolphil &#128580;


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why ? Because he has a tattoo ? Does that make him a bad person or someone who is incapable of doing a job ?
		
Click to expand...

Not because he has a tattoo, but because he has that particular tattoo.
I didn't say he was a bad person .............. but he certainly isn't a normal human being.
He's most probably an utter bellend and that's why I wouldn't employ him or want him anywhere near my workplace or staff.
He may even have had that tattoo just to avoid getting work.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 2, 2017)

Slime said:



			Not because he has a tattoo, but because he has that particular tattoo.
I didn't say he was a bad person .............. but he certainly isn't a normal human being.
He's most probably an utter bellend and that's why I wouldn't employ him or want him anywhere near my workplace or staff.
He may even have had that tattoo just to avoid getting work.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly a lot of judgements there - put it this was I would prefer him over someone who smokes , someone who stinks the place out and makes a conscious choice to put chemicals in them that have been proven to either kill someone or give that person a killer disease. 

So what's a worse case of being a bellend as you call it   - someone having a tattoo which ultimately causes zero harm to anyone or someone smoking which could cause harm to them and others around.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly a lot of judgements there - put it this was I would prefer him over someone who smokes , someone who stinks the place out and makes a conscious choice to put chemicals in them that have been proven to either kill someone or give that person a killer disease. 

So what's a worse case of being a bellend as you call it   - someone having a tattoo which ultimately causes zero harm to anyone or someone smoking which could cause harm to them and others around.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but what as smoking got to do with this?


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 2, 2017)

Slime said:



			Would you give this bloke a job as a policeman ...................... or any job at all?
I wouldn't, he wouldn't even get a proper interview.
Thinking about it, he would probably never want a job in the first place.






Click to expand...

Screenshot from Jeremy Kyle by any chance?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 2, 2017)

Slime said:



			Would you give this bloke a job as a policeman ...................... or any job at all?
I wouldn't, he wouldn't even get a proper interview.
Thinking about it, he would probably never want a job in the first place.






Click to expand...

As much as I try to avoid the programme. That looks like a jermemy Kyle drop back. For that reason I'd say the tattoo is just one reason on a long list of reasons why he wouldn't get/go for a job.......

I have one. And think when done well they can look great. Being realistic though.  Most industries where customer interaction is required will avoid people with over bearing tattoos. As this post shows. Not everyone is a fan and a company won't want to alienate any potential customers. 

Some me might not like that idea, but it's simple business practice, much like the majority of sales people's in phone shops etc being aesthetically[FONT=Roboto-Light, HelveticaNeue-Light, HelveticaNeue, sans-serif-light, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]pleasing.


----------



## Crow (Jul 2, 2017)

Looks more like he's paid a pound at the school fete face-painting stall rather than had a tattoo.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 2, 2017)

I knew a guy who had a spiders web that covered the whole of his face, amongst other tattoos. You would not employ him he was the resident village idiot and thief.


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly a lot of judgements there - *put it this was I would prefer him over someone who smokes *, someone who stinks the place out and makes a conscious choice to put chemicals in them that have been proven to either kill someone or give that person a killer disease. 

So what's a worse case of being a bellend as you call it   - someone having a tattoo which ultimately causes zero harm to anyone or someone smoking which could cause harm to them and others around.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously I'd sooner employ a smoker, as I'm sure would the *VAST* majority of people.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Certainly a lot of judgements there - put it this was* I would prefer him over someone who smokes*

Click to expand...

So serious question Phil.
It's mens invitation day at your club. Biggest day of the year, hobnobbing with the secretary, club captain, fellow members etc. You want, of course, to create the "right" impression.
Who you gonna take, Mr Tattoo face or a mate who dresses and looks a little more "normal" but who nips outside occasionally to have a smoke?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2017)

It's down to perception......
He could be the nicest bloke in the world.
But he looks intimidating.
Why would you have a tattoo like that unless you wanted to intimidate?
It looks nasty, it makes him look nasty....therefore, in the eyes of most, he is nasty.
In a customer facing workplace he'd scare everyone to death
Because of his looks 
In this instance, what he is actually like is massively over-ridden by his image.
If he came for an interview with me, he'd be on the No list almost as soon as he walked through the door.
 As would anyone whose image portrays anger, hate, intimidation or similar.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 3, 2017)

If you want to be different 
Stand out from the crowd
Be an individual 
Know your own mind
Don't follow the crowd.........

Don't have a tattoo

Id say have one of those Henna tattoos which you can change every 2-3 weeks


----------



## Slab (Jul 3, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			So serious question Phil.
It's mens invitation day at your club. Biggest day of the year, hobnobbing with the secretary, club captain, fellow members etc. You want, of course, to create the "right" impression.
Who you gonna take, *Mr Tattoo face* or a mate who dresses and looks a little more "normal" but who nips outside occasionally to have a smoke?
		
Click to expand...

Is that his actual name, that'd be useful cos at an interview he's already put it on the application, so no need to be surprised when he walks in!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

Also worth pointing out that smoking is illegal in the workplace. 
So if anyone is "stinking the place out" or "poisoning others" they're breaking the law. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			So serious question Phil.
It's mens invitation day at your club. Biggest day of the year, hobnobbing with the secretary, club captain, fellow members etc. You want, of course, to create the "right" impression.
Who you gonna take, Mr Tattoo face or a mate who dresses and looks a little more "normal" but who nips outside occasionally to have a smoke?
		
Click to expand...

Can't really see the comparison because one is looking at friends you take and none of my friends have tattoos like that or smoke 

But I would take whichever is the best golfer or whoever is the better friend or the most enjoyable company etc etc with tattoos being at the bottom of any judgement list


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can't really see the comparison because one is looking at friends you take and none of my friends have tattoos like that or smoke 

*But I would take whichever is the best golfer or whoever is the better friend* or the most enjoyable company etc etc *with tattoos being at the bottom of any judgement list*

Click to expand...

Sorry Phil. My prerogative but I don't believe you mate.
Sorry.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can't really see the comparison because one is looking at friends you take and none of my friends have tattoos like that or smoke 

But I would take whichever is the best golfer or whoever is the better friend or the most enjoyable company etc etc with tattoos being at the bottom of any judgement list
		
Click to expand...

So, in 25 years time your new daughter brings his simarly tattoo'd son home and says she's going to marry him, I guess you'd be delighted?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 3, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			Sorry Phil. My prerogative but I don't believe you mate.
Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I think if you've known a person with those tattoos for years and they're a great friend then it's plausible. I wouldn't sack a best mate off if they got one done.

that being said it we were picking teams and it came down to two strangers. On covered in tattoos and one I'd spotted having a quick smoke outside. I'd be with the majority who my choice.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2017)

chrisd said:



			So, in 25 years time your new daughter brings his simarly tattoo'd son home and says she's going to marry him, I guess you'd be delighted?
		
Click to expand...

Is it twenty questions time ?!

It's quite simple - I would never judge someone based on any tattoos they have unlike a good number of people on here. 

Known plenty outstanding guys who have tattoos and even one of our field engineers has a tribal tattoo on his face and is superb at his job sees customers and they have comment on how good he is with them and the job he does.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it twenty questions time ?!

It's quite simple - I would never judge someone based on any tattoos they have unlike a good number of people on here.
		
Click to expand...

But you'd judge somebody on the basis that they smoke????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			But you'd judge somebody on the basis that they smoke????
		
Click to expand...

Again if someone wants to put chemicals that kill them into themselves then that's their choice - just prefer to be not near me to ensure I don't get any of he smoke


----------



## chrisd (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it twenty questions time ?!
		
Click to expand...

Quite a lot less than you used to ask when you were allowed unlimited posts


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Again if someone wants to put chemicals that kill them into themselves then that's their choice - just prefer to be not near me to ensure I don't get any of he smoke
		
Click to expand...

So that rules out any future games together then?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Quite a lot less than you used to ask when you were allowed unlimited posts
		
Click to expand...

How's that any relevant to this thread in anyway apart to antagonise someone or stir or troll.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How's that any relevant to this thread in anyway apart to antagonise someone or stir or troll.
		
Click to expand...

You were being asked (by various people) to qualify your stance Phil.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			How's that any relevant to this thread in anyway apart to antagonise someone or stir or troll.
		
Click to expand...

Same old Phil, always the offended one!

You ask if it's 20 question time when posting a view that is going to be disagreed with, and my reading of the "Is it 20 question time?' Infers that we have to accept your view without the right to quiz you in the way that you have quizzed time and time again on here


----------



## User20205 (Jul 3, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Same old Phil, always the offended one!

You ask if it's 20 question time when posting a view that is going to be disagreed with, and my reading of the "Is it 20 question time?' Infers that we have to accept your view without the right to quiz you in the way that you have quizzed time and time again on here
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused. What if I have tattoos and smoke? Am I ok or not? 
I'm considering getting knob tattooed on my forehead. It saves a lot of time!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2017)

Slime said:



			Would you give this bloke a job as a policeman ...................... or any job at all?
I wouldn't, he wouldn't even get a proper interview.
Thinking about it, he would probably never want a job in the first place.






Click to expand...

call me prejudiced, but this bloke looks like proper Jeremy Kyle material, that is the impression that that particular inkwork gives and I reckon that almost all regular inkers would agree that at best he has exercised extremely poor judgement.

would he get a job with me, not a chance, he might be the nicest most capable bloke in the world, but he would scare half my customers to death

as the thread has moved to smoking , i have no problem with it on the golf course, as long as I am upwind and the butts are picked up.



Oh btw I have a tatt of ChrisD on my left butt cheek, thinking of getting it removed now  :rofl::whoo:


----------



## Sweep (Jul 3, 2017)

Each to their own but tattoos are not for me. Far too permanent. I remember some of the clothes I wore in the '70s and '80s I wouldn't dream of wearing now, so I don't, but a tattoo is forever. I can see a lot of people regretting this trend in the future. People change.
I don't really get having personally important stuff put on your body. I guess it's the purist form of wearing your heart on your sleeve.
You are also putting a lot of faith in the artist.
"There you go, all finished. What do you think?"
"I don't like it."
"Oh, err...."
As for "Mr Tattoo Face". I think you have to call into question the judgement of anyone who has a bat permanently and badly drawn on their forehead. I find it quite sad. He is probably a nice bloke, but he is very likely defined by his tattoos.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			call me prejudiced, but this bloke looks like proper Jeremy Kyle material, that is the impression that that particular inkwork gives and I reckon that almost all regular inkers would agree that at best he has exercised extremely poor judgement. Would he get a job with me, not a chance
		
Click to expand...

Call me prejudiced, judgmental, a snob, whatever you like.
That bloke pictured is a typical chav knobend. I couldn't care less if he has a degree in astrophysics, if my daughter turned up with him on her arm, she'd be grounded for a month and he would be sent packing with a very large flea in his ear. With possibly my boot up his arse too.
And I don't care if he played off plus 2, he wouldn't accompany me around Cooden as a guest at ANYTIME, let alone the Mens Invitation day. 
Sorry.
But I'd take a smoker.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			You were being asked (by various people) to qualify your stance Phil.
		
Click to expand...

I did qualify my stance but seems that wasn't enough for some - Chris comment was nothing but a cheap dig as per 

To add further reasoning - two weeks ago a family member passed away due to lung cancer because of smoking - yet it was down to passive smoking in care homes for years so whilst a tattoo may look offensive to some - smoking actually kills people hence why I would actually prefer to employ someone with tattoos as opposed to a smoker which was my initial comment 

In regards tourself because you appear to be a breed of smoker that actually takes others into consideration i didn't even realise you smoked because I never saw you smoke until about the third time we played. Shame everyone isn't like you


----------



## Sharktooth (Jul 3, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



			I lad I know, served his country with distinction... On leaving the forces he tried to join the met and was faced with a hell of a struggle to get in due to the tattoos he had on his arms... Nowadays you'd struggle to find many young coppers that are tattoo free... Surely its the person in the skin that matters not the artwork on it...
		
Click to expand...

Agree. Judging people on their skin rather than personality is as shallow as it comes.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



*I never saw you smoke until about the third hole we played*.
		
Click to expand...

Corrected that for you Phil.


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 3, 2017)

Slime said:



			I guess you and I differ on this then.
I wouldn't want him anywhere near me or my place of work.
		
Click to expand...

This is what is wrong with the world. Does having tattoos make him a bad person? obviously not. Why couldnt this guy work over the telephone or in a back office admin job or, maybe he could get a job in a tattoo or piercing studio?

My aunt has more tattoos than i can count and many piercings too, she owns her own business and does really well but if everyone judged her like slime and others wouldn't that be a different story?

I have 1 tattoo which is of the co-ordinates in DMS of the South African hospital that i was born in thats sadly no longer standing. I will be getting some more though when i get the funds.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I did qualify my stance but seems that wasn't enough for some - Chris comment was nothing but a cheap dig as per
		
Click to expand...

Not in any way was it a cheap dig, it was perfectly factual


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

Guys, still not really any explanations  why you a tattoo was required, i'm genuinely interested in this.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			Guys, still not really any explanations  why you a tattoo was required, i'm genuinely interested in this.
		
Click to expand...

Because they wanted a tattoo for all sorts of reasons - because they wanted a tattoo in memory of something or someone or beacaue they like the look of some art work

There is no definitive reason why someone has a tattoo


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 3, 2017)

The guy in the picture is a complete and utter scumbag, sometimes people are spot on when judging people by their looks.

He is "Mad Dog Deon" a bloke with a criminal record, hasn't worked in years and asks the public to decide what tattoo he should get next, all while bragging that it's his JSA that will pay for it.

Whether we like it or not, none of us are perfect and we all have prejudices, he knew what he was doing when he had them tattoo's done.

The information on him took 30 seconds to find on google.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

Cannot understand why some folk would not employ him. If you wanted someone in the kiosk for the ghost train ride. He's the man.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Because they wanted a tattoo for all sorts of reasons - because they wanted a tattoo in memory of something or someone or beacaue they like the look of some art work

There is no definitive reason why someone has a tattoo
		
Click to expand...

how many have you got?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			how many have you got?
		
Click to expand...

Three


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Three
		
Click to expand...

so to commemorate something or because you liked a picture of something?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			so to commemorate something or because you liked a picture of something?
		
Click to expand...

Both - liked the look of two and got one to commemorate something


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

what about anyone that has one thats not in or been in the services?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 3, 2017)

When I look back at old photos and see the fashion at the time I can't help think sometimes "What on earth possessed me to wear that or have my hair cut in that style" Fortunately, hair and clothes are easy to change. Tattoos are very fashionable right now but that could change very quickly and there might be a lot of people thinking "What on earth possessed me to do that".


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			what about anyone that has one thats not in or been in the services?
		
Click to expand...

What job someone has done or does makes no difference to having a tattoo - it's not exclusive to people innthe services


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What job someone has done or does makes no difference to having a tattoo - it's not exclusive to people innthe services
		
Click to expand...

no one said it did, i'm asking a question


----------



## MegaSteve (Jul 3, 2017)

...


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

MegaSteve said:



https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/6/6d/Harold_Shipman_mug_shot.jpg


Not a tattoo in sight...
Guessing everyone would be happy to employ/befriend him then...
		
Click to expand...

no he's got a Beard


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 3, 2017)

pauldj42 said:



			The guy in the picture is a complete and utter scumbag, sometimes people are spot on when judging people by their looks.

He is "Mad Dog Deon" a bloke with a criminal record, hasn't worked in years and asks the public to decide what tattoo he should get next, all while bragging that it's his JSA that will pay for it.

Whether we like it or not, none of us are perfect and we all have prejudices, he knew what he was doing when he had them tattoo's done.

The information on him took 30 seconds to find on google.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't have to google it Paul.
I'd worked him out as a no mark before you said that.
Complete tosser.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 3, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			no he's got a Beard
		
Click to expand...

Who hasn't these days


----------



## Midnight (Jul 3, 2017)

I have 8 different tattoos of various animals. Don't really know why I chose them, I just love photos/pictures of animals.

I wouldn't change any of them . When I started getting them , I did make the decision that they would be in positions that would be covered unless in gym or pool.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 3, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			I didn't have to google it Paul.
I'd worked him out as a no mark before you said that.
Complete tosser.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly mate, I'm all for this, "you shouldn't judge a book by its backing" saying, but we're not kids and have plenty of life experience.

I would guess with your job you've become quite adept at working people out and on occassions got it wrong, getting it wrong will have been a small percentage though.

None of us are perfect, I'm certainly not and most things are not black n white.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jul 3, 2017)

If I "smoke" a driver, am I alright?:mmm:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			If I "smoke" a driver, am I alright?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Yes but I've never seen you do that Peter   :ears:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Is it twenty questions time ?!

It's quite simple - I would never judge someone based on any tattoos they have unlike a good number of people on here. 

Known plenty outstanding guys who have tattoos and even one of our field engineers has a tribal tattoo on his face and is superb at his job sees customers and they have comment on how good he is with them and the job he does.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't answer the question.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			As ex-forces all I had to spend my money on was beer, tattoos & dirty women &#128540;
		
Click to expand...

Did you just waste the rest? 


Interesting that so many think tattoos are fine on men but not women. To me, it depends on the tattoos but I love tattooed women. You see some really gorgeous tattoos out there!


----------



## User20205 (Jul 3, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Did you just waste the rest? 


Interesting that so many think tattoos are fine on men but not women. To me, it depends on the tattoos but I love tattooed women. You see some really gorgeous tattoos out there!
		
Click to expand...

not all! there are two women who go to my Gym, they have full sleeves, they look amazing !! 

it's maybe a cultural thing? Is a Maori with a tribal tattoo on his face more acceptable than Dave from Norwich?
for me, honestly, it shows a certain lack of judgement to have one on your face/neck area. anywhere else, crack on


----------



## JT77 (Jul 3, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Did you just waste the rest? 


Interesting that so many think tattoos are fine on men but not women. To me, it depends on the tattoos but I love tattooed women. You see some really gorgeous tattoos out there!
		
Click to expand...

Me too!! some of the artwork now is awesome, my wife would like to get one, but isnt sure what to get, or where to get one.  I offered to pay for it, but only if she is convinced its what she wants and wont regret it, she has been looking for several years now.  I would like another, would like to cover up on my upper arm, with something bigger, but as I am not 100% sure I am currently putting off! So much out there now that looks great though, it can be very hard to chose!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

For me it's not the fact that he's got a tattoo on his face that's the problem. 
It's how bad the tattoo is. 

As for women with tattoos, Kat Von D &#128076;


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			For me it's not the fact that he's got a tattoo on his face that's the problem. 
It's how bad the tattoo is. 

As for women with tattoos, Kat Von D &#62540;
		
Click to expand...

One of the best tattoos I ever saw was on a woman. She was American and we were on a boat ready for para gliding in the Dominican Republic. If she was not wearing a bikini I would not of been able to stare, sorry glance at it. A lovely well positioned butterfly. Her partner got the hump when I told her it was a nice tattoo.

That aside some tattoos on women like on men look cheap and nasty.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 3, 2017)

Something I don't get is the number of people who get their partner's name tattooed. These days it is commonplace for people to get married 2, 3 or more times.  Surely it becomes quite difficult after a while to find another girl called Fifi Trixiebelle?


----------



## Slab (Jul 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Something I don't get is the number of people who get their partner's name tattooed. These days it is commonplace for people to get married 2, 3 or more times.  *Surely it becomes quite difficult after a while to find another girl called Fifi Trixiebelle?*

Click to expand...

Sadly its probably not


----------



## Slime (Jul 3, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			This is what is wrong with the world. Does having tattoos make him a bad person? obviously not. Why couldnt this guy work over the telephone or in a back office admin job or, maybe he could get a job in a tattoo or piercing studio?

*My aunt has more tattoos than i can count and many piercings too, she owns her own business and does really well but if everyone judged her like Slime and others wouldn't that be a different story?
*
I have 1 tattoo which is of the co-ordinates in DMS of the South African hospital that i was born in thats sadly no longer standing. I will be getting some more though when i get the funds.
		
Click to expand...

I bet she hasn't got a skull tattood on her face though.


----------



## Twire (Jul 3, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			One of the best tattoos I ever saw was on a woman. She was American and we were on a boat ready for para gliding in the Dominican Republic. If she was not wearing a bikini I would not of been able to stare, sorry glance at it. A lovely well positioned butterfly. *Her partner got the hump when I told her it was a nice tattoo.*

That aside some tattoos on women like on men look cheap and nasty.
		
Click to expand...

He probably misheard when you said "nice tat's"


----------



## Jates12 (Jul 3, 2017)

Slime said:



			I bet she hasn't got a skull tattood on her face though.
		
Click to expand...

But the issue here is tattoos in general, no she hasnt got a skull on her face but her business partner has a spiders web on the corner of his head and her manager has his whole arm tattooed just black. But people still shop there and she has ran a very profitable business for over 10 years, with said tattooed face man as business partner and owner.


----------



## Sweep (Jul 3, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Cannot understand why some folk would not employ him. If you wanted someone in the kiosk for the ghost train ride. He's the man.
		
Click to expand...

Another absolute classic from Tashyboy


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jul 3, 2017)

Tattoos and criminals always make me laugh.

Did you get description of the thief ?

 No....he was wearing a balaclava.

But.....according to his arms he is a Millwall supporter from Penge with a wife called Sherrill and two kids called Zac and Buster.


----------



## DRW (Jul 3, 2017)

Not into tats, dislike them for sure. Old fashioned the way I think.

My daughter and her lover definitely don't think like that, and fairly fine with me(well actually I felt my real feelings towards them and bit my tongue)


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 3, 2017)

FairwayDodger said:



			Did you just waste the rest? 


Interesting that so many think tattoos are fine on men but not women. To me, it depends on the tattoos but I love tattooed women. You see some really gorgeous tattoos out there!
		
Click to expand...

Ive a soft spot for the girl in American Pickers, thought i would imagine she would still look better without them


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			Something I don't get is the number of people who get their partner's name tattooed. These days it is commonplace for people to get married 2, 3 or more times.  Surely it becomes quite difficult after a while to find another girl called Fifi Trixiebelle?
		
Click to expand...

Jonny Depp had " Winona Forever" tattooed on his arm when they were an item..
When they split he he had the last "N" and "A" removed from her name........


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2017)

Imurg said:



			Jonny Depp had " Winona Forever" tattooed on his arm when they were an item..
When they split he he had the last "N" and "A" removed from her name........
		
Click to expand...

Thats not very "Pirate" is it


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thats not very "Pirate" is it 

Click to expand...

Oh dear Phil &#128547;


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thats not very "Pirate" is it 

Click to expand...

I dunno...Wino Forever has a certain Je ne sais quoi do you not think..?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 3, 2017)

Should be RUM , but agree turning Winona into Rum does have its challenges


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Thats not very "Pirate" is it 

Click to expand...

I've got 2 pirate tattoos, 1 on the chest and 1 on the lower arm.  I remember the chest one being done, especially as he went near my nipple, I nearly had to be strapped to the chair


----------



## CliveW (Jul 3, 2017)

A serious question to those who have tattoos. Is there a certain buzz (no pun intended) when getting tattooed?  Is it an addictive feeling that some get and therefore feel the need for more?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 3, 2017)

CliveW said:



			A serious question to those who have tattoos. Is there a certain buzz (no pun intended) when getting tattooed?  Is it an addictive feeling that some get and therefore feel the need for more?
		
Click to expand...

It can become very addictive when you find the right tattooist.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

CliveW said:



			A serious question to those who have tattoos. Is there a certain buzz (no pun intended) when getting tattooed?  Is it an addictive feeling that some get and therefore feel the need for more?
		
Click to expand...

Ive got 11 tattoos,haven't had a new one for a few years now. 
I wouldn't say it's addictive,but I did go through a spell where I was looking for my next one as soon as I'd had a new one done.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2017)

CliveW said:



			A serious question to those who have tattoos. Is there a certain buzz (no pun intended) when getting tattooed?  Is it an addictive feeling that some get and therefore feel the need for more?
		
Click to expand...

Not for me, as the needles got finer over the years the outline is the only part that feels sharp with an almost cutting/burning feeling, the colouring-in is nothing. 

My last tattoo on my chest is a large lions head, the detail is all single outline due to the mane and took the longest session I'd had and I was glad when it was over, and when I saw it for the first time, the satisfaction I got overthrew all that uncomfortability. 

So it's not a sado masochistic thing for me, just body art that has evolved greatly over the years.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

I've heard lots of people say the outline hurts more,I never really got that. 
Shading,shading gets really sore when they keep going over the same bit.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 3, 2017)

My last one about 2 years ago now maybe more was 7 hours non-stop and the last 3 hours were agony.

I have 5 in total but out of sight.


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2017)

Pin-seeker said:



			I've heard lots of people say the outline hurts more,I never really got that. 
Shading,shading gets really sore when they keep going over the same bit.
		
Click to expand...

Shading as you know is a group of needles so imo is nothing like the outline which is a single needle, hence the variable in pain/discomfort.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			Shading as you know is a group of needles so imo is nothing like the outline which is a single needle, hence the variable in pain/discomfort.
		
Click to expand...

Not saying you're wrong,like I say I've heard lots say the outline is the worst part.


----------



## Dando (Jul 3, 2017)

CliveW said:



			A serious question to those who have tattoos. Is there a certain buzz (no pun intended) when getting tattooed?  Is it an addictive feeling that some get and therefore feel the need for more?
		
Click to expand...

I'm **** scared of needles so having mine done wasn't an easy decision but weirdly I want a big dragon up my spine.

even mentioning needles is making my hands sweat


----------



## Fish (Jul 3, 2017)

Dando said:



			I want a big dragon up my spine.
		
Click to expand...

Is this a euphemism &#129300;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			Is this a euphemism &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Khamelion (Jul 3, 2017)

Got no issues with tattoos, not got any myself, don't want any. As other have said the art work on some is superb and I do appreciate the talent that goes into creating them. An old boss had loads of tattoos and his philosophy was only get one if it's going to mean something to you, don't get one just for the hell of it as you will regret it.

A lad that lived behind the inlaws started doing tattoos, got a name for himself, done a few of the Newcastle players and now got his own studio, he is very good.

Martin Couley


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 3, 2017)

Simple question. Your loved one, especially an elderly parent or grand parent is in hospital and ill. Would you prefer they were treated by someone in the photo used, or who nips out for a ciggie on a scheduled break and off hospital grounds? I know many, many frontline staff that nurse and have both tattoos and smoke and their quality of care is exemplary. However if anyone came to an assessment centre with such a provocative tattoo as the one used, then I know that even with a nursing qualification, many of our matrons and nursing managers wouldn't employ. That is a simple reality


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 3, 2017)

Can understand that people get tattoos to remind them of summat personal. That's why I get fridge magnets.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 3, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Can understand that people get tattoos to remind them of summat personal. That's why I get fridge magnets.
		
Click to expand...

Now that's good inking :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 4, 2017)

Tashyboy said:



			Can understand that people get tattoos to remind them of summat personal. That's why I get fridge magnets.
		
Click to expand...

You've got tattoos of fridge magnets?????
Weird.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 4, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			what about anyone that has one thats not in or been in the services?
		
Click to expand...




Dan2501 said:



			I had mine done as a bit of a memento. It was done while I was training Muay Thai in Thailand, by a Thai tattoo'ist using the traditional bamboo method. Hurt like a mother but looks awesome and healed within an hour, no scab, no itching, was amazing. Have my fiancee's name + "wherever you will go" inscribed on my left inner bicep in Thai, and before you ask, yes, it does actually say that. Personally I love my tattoo and don't regret it one bit and will definitely be getting more. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/4U8Y1Kh9bO/?taken-by=danmanley2501

Click to expand...

Shared my reason for getting mine, and I've not been in the services.


----------

